# Pit blind construction



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

we want to put in some pits this year and have the top be flush with the ground. any suggestions on the top/lids?


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

you can go with a half roof then use flaps that u throw off. or a fully closing roof on rollers. I perfer the flaps on mine use light weight hog pannels with burlapover them then use brush thats in the field. since the rotation of crops when a field is in beans down here we us sod and put it grass side down really good wa of hiding roof on bare dirt. make white sheet covers that you can put on for when the is on the ground.


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

We put our first pit in last season in a winter wheat field. We used a section of old garage door. Spent about 12 bucks for a couple sets of rollers for it. Then I buried railroad ties on each side of the pit and mounted the brackets to hold the garage door track on those. It works pretty well actually. We painted the top camo colors and then adapt it as we need to. Last year it was green all winter with the winter wheat stubs being about 3 inches long. I took a spade shovel and dug up some sections of the field (CHECK WITH FARMER FIRST!!!) and kind of transplanted it to the top of the garage door. Right now its harvested wheat with some green weeds in the field so we just used straw from the field and pulled a few weeds to place on top of it. It gets covered with snow on its own so the having it be whites not that big of deal really...plus there s always snow you can get from the rest of the field. We usually put 3 shell decoys on ours just to help break it up. It was completely awesome last fall being in the middle of a field with 3 inch tall green grass and having the birds feel completely comfortable. Work prohibited me from hunting a lot of the good days for that area but the few times we slide that pit door back was amazing. Good luck.


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

INhonker1 said:


> We put our first pit in last season in a winter wheat field. We used a section of old garage door. Spent about 12 bucks for a couple sets of rollers for it. Then I buried railroad ties on each side of the pit and mounted the brackets to hold the garage door track on those. It works pretty well actually. We painted the top camo colors and then adapt it as we need to. Last year it was green all winter with the winter wheat stubs being about 3 inches long. I took a spade shovel and dug up some sections of the field (CHECK WITH FARMER FIRST!!!) and kind of transplanted it to the top of the garage door. Right now its harvested wheat with some green weeds in the field so we just used straw from the field and pulled a few weeds to place on top of it. It gets covered with snow on its own so the having it be whites not that big of deal really...plus there s always snow you can get from the rest of the field. We usually put 3 shell decoys on ours just to help break it up. It was completely awesome last fall being in the middle of a field with 3 inch tall green grass and having the birds feel completely comfortable. Work prohibited me from hunting a lot of the good days for that area but the few times we slide that pit door back was amazing. Good luck.


 Sounds pretty cool. Do You have any pictures?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

One caution about pit hunting. Your gun barrels will be pointing upwards at all times. It is very east to get dirt or dirt clods in your gun barrels. We would have a gun rack in the pit and the rack would have a 1x6 board over the top of the barrels to keep dirt out of them. 
You will find that mice will fall into the pit at night and often can not get out. If you can quietly slip them into your partners shell pockets it makes the morning more interesting.


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

I do not have any but the next time I m out by the pit I will stop and take some. Check this post again in the next 4 or 5 days.


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Heres the pics of the garage door lid we use on our pit.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Never thought about garage door sections. recycling at it's best.


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice. Thanks for sharing


----------

